# help with taillight disassembly!!!



## xblcougarx (Feb 2, 2009)

I just bought euro taillights for my 04 maxima and am trying to take off my factory taillights and im comming across these two plastic caps that are still holding the taillight in place and dont know how to get them off. please


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Those 2 plastic caps don't hold the lense in place. If you already removed the 2 10mm nuts, then all you need to do is pry the lense from the outside, with something made of plastic, like a pry tool.


----------

